# Question re: Levsin



## 17658 (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi!I have a 14 year old who gets very sporadic "attacks" out of nowhere. He'll be fine then get sudden urgent diarrhea with no forewarning. Our gi has prescribed levsin timecaps but says he needs to take them everyday. Since these events only happen like one every few weeks, we don't want him on meds all the time. I thought, from my reading on this board that the levsin sl might work on a as need basis and work quicker than the timecaps.My gi told me that that was not true and that the sl does not work faster than the timecaps. But the pharmacist told me otherwise. Does anybody have any experience with this or any other thing that might help him in these unexpected situations? Thank you,Pam


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

http://www.talkmedical.com/medications/3506/Levsin-SL. Here is some info on Levsin SL. I'm not positive but I think the sl version can be disolved under the tongue for faster results. I question the dosage for a 14 year old. What is his dosing schedule? Sounds like a strong med for a 14 year old. Did he try plain old Imodium first? It works pretty darn quick when an attack comes along.Good luck to you and your son.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

HI Pam,I have taken the Levsin SL - and that was given to me by several gastros who said it works fast and just when needed. Your pharmacist has the info. There are other meds that work in the same way (Levbid, etc.) but the Levsin is convenient in that it gets right into the bloodstream by being sub-lingual.Since this happens only once in a few weeks, I would think Imodium would be a better way to go (pardon the pun) and you can get the generic brand OTC, and even cut the tabs in half to start out. The fact that he doesn't have this every day is actually in my opinion a good thing. I started out my IBS this way, until the attacks got closer and closer together - by doing something now (the CDs) he may be able to avoid getting worse. I think your GI felt that if your son is on this med every day, then he wouldn't have the "out of the blue" attacks - but for most IBSers, the meds effectiveness seem short-lived at best, so taking something as needed may buy him more time in the long run - just from my experience and from a lot of IBS patients I have spoken with - seems to be the case.Perhaps others will have some more thoughts on this. You just hate to see a kid on Rx if they don't have to be...


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

If it's a pain thing, too, I could see why they prescribed Levsin. I've taken both the regular and SL version of it, and the Sl(sublingual) definitely works faster.If he doesn't have pain accompanying it, then I would just go with Imodium (1/2-1 tablet at the first sign of diarrhea).However, if he has pain with it (which I'm guessing he does), I'd definitely concur that Levsin SL is a very good (an IMO a medicine that is safe) choice.I think your pharmacist has it right. I met with the leading GI doctor in my state, and she said the same thing. If you get attacks randomly, take this... If it's an everyday thing, take the one that you have to take everyday.Hope it all works out for you.I started with Levsin at the age of 13-14, and it did help me get through middle school and HS. Hopefully, he'll have similar luck.My thing is, if you can "nip this in the bud" before it becomes something he fears, it will do him good in the long run. Meaning, if he experiences an episode like this and has an accident, he might fear having one again, which could perpetuate this viscious cycle so many of us are in. If I could have kept mine at bay for a longer period of time, I don't think I would be as bad as I am right now (anxiety and all the stuff that comes along with it). Basically, I think it's AWESOME your child has such a supporting parent--that's 100% key! My father used to think it was "all in my head." It took him 7 years to come around after a GI told him to "get with the program!" Take care.


----------



## 17658 (Jul 7, 2006)

Grant,I really appreciate your words of experience. Based on your thoughts, I was very persistent and asked my gi for another script for the levsin sl after she had already told me she thought the timecaps were the way to go. She was really good and had no problem perscribing it but if it hadn't been for your post, I would not have persisted. Do you know how quickly the levsin sl can take to work? Thanks so much,Pam


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Pam - Until Grant sees this for his reply - Levsin SL usually begins to work between 30 minutes to one hour, or so.Levsin SL is the sub-lingual or under the tongue form that seems to work quickly, but this formulation should be taken again in the day if needed - since you are having your son use this "as needed" it may prove very effective this way.Here is some more info on it - and you can also google to find additional info between Levsin SL and SR as well as the other meds in its class. I also provided the medication link on this site below too for more info. Remember too, that we are all different and what works for one person may work a bit differently - either better or not as well - for another - or may work for awhile and then stop - or as in Grant's case work just fine!LEVSIN is absorbed totally and completely by sublingual administration as well as oral administration. Once absorbed, LEVSIN disappears rapidly from the blood and is distributed throughout the entire body. The half-life of LEVSIN is 2 to 3 1/2 hours. LEVSIN is partly hydrolyzed to tropic acid and tropine but the majority of the drug is excreted in the urine unchanged within the first 12 hours.http://www.rxlist.com/cgi/generic/hyoscy_cp.htm==================http://www.ibsgroup.org/main/medications.shtmlUsing the Levsin as needed along with the IBS Audio Program I think is a good combination.I will be in touch. Take care, Pam!







Marilyn


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Marilyn hit the nail on the head--all the information she provided you is great.I think it's great that you guys are helping with this.Also, Marilyn said the IBS audio program and Levsin SL would be a good combination, and a lot of people have found that to be true (meaning they combined the medicines they were currently taking with the program and saw a greater amount of relief).Obviously, this is something you'll have to think about, but if you do decide to go that route, Marilyn is a great person to talk to about it.Also, on those days that he has these random attacks that come out of nowhere, have him write down everything he ate that day. Do this each time he has an attack, and see if there is any coorelation between what he is eating and the attacks. It might be an ingredient in something and might not be the same exact food. For example, he might have had an apple, which contains Sorbitol, something that causes some IBSers problems. The next time he has an attack he might have eaten/chewed 7 pieces of gum, which often contain Sorbitol. It seems small, but things like this can happen. It's just something to keep an eye on.I hope the medicine works out for your son. There are other fast-acting anti-spasmodics, too; so, if this does not work, you can always try something else.


----------

